

Ask HN: How to Build a Job Database? - mohene1

I need 14 questions answered by entry level engineers. I am also looking for entry-level people in finance and people with "dream jobs"<p>How can I find people to answer the questions?<p>Note:
I cannot work through my university because of my university's relationship with companies, publicizing student information, etc.
======
dmils4
You could try <http://www.gopollgo.com>

You haven't been too specific about what you're trying to do, so there's not
much else anyone can do to help without more information.

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?

~~~
mohene1
Okay,

I want to use entry-level employee information (had internship, graduate
degree) about certain professions to graphically display hiring trends. Sort
of like a Linkedin but without detailed questioning.

The job trends will be shown through images which are generated from questions
to represent a worker's attributes.

If it helps:

<http://www.resumeicons.com>

yes,no?

~~~
dmils4
Oh - I saw this posted the other day. Prefacing my answer - I don't understand
the goal of your site, so I'm not sure how much I can help. I'd recommend that
if you want people filling out your survey on your website, you'll need a much
better interface. The site just doesn't look too professional or trustworthy.
Sites like surveymonkey and wufoo can get you some nicer looking forms.

There's enough on linkedin to give you most of the information you'd need to
graphically show hiring trends - many profiles are public, you'd get more than
enough info to see what people are doing (profiles typically have college,
grad year, and positions they've held).

